# Animal Crossing: New Leaf Nuzlocke challenge!



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

I said it, and it happened. There's been a Nuzlocke formed outta ACNL. My rules are as follows:

1. You must set one of your villagers catchphrases to cough. They have the plague. If all your villagers start saying cough, you must reset your town.
2. If a villager asks to move, you have to let them. 
3. You can time travel, but not to get villagers out.
4. You may not reset for maps or villagers. 
5. No glitching. You can accept glitched items though.
6. Beetle farming is not allowed, you may only use fruit/shells/Stalk Market/selling random stuff.
7. You can ONLY use your town fruit,  your Island fruit and the fruit from Isabelle. 

You can take off up to 3 of these rules to make it easier. You can also add rules. 
Once Static has been given to PlasticPinkPiggy, I will reset and begin the Nuzlocke.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 20, 2013)

Before you reset, do you have any hybrids?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, sounds like an interesting idea. I have always wanted to try a nuzlock on a pokemon game.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

A pink rose, that's all.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 20, 2013)

This is such a fantastic idea. I'm doing this on my secondary copy as soon as I trade people their villagers and get Agent S in my other town. I love Nuzlockes, and I support this thread SO MUCH.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

I only take credit for saying the idea and most of the rules. Umbre told me the first two rules and other people probably thought of it, just not make a thread.


----------



## ACking (Aug 20, 2013)

This is awesome. Ill stick with it.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am not participating in the nuzlock, but I will change one of my villagers' catchphrases to cough. I won't reset after they all say it, I just want to see how long it takes them all to catch the plague.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

That's cool, Scrib. Tell us when all villagers catch it.

Post your progress here, guys. Also, you can set your own rules for PWPs and stuff like that.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 20, 2013)

I really like this nuzlocke challenge. I've never participated in one before, but I don't plan on. Good luck to anyone who does. This sounds fun, risky and challenging.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Exactly. Even AC can be turned into a hardcore game. Fans of Pokemon Nuzlockes would enjoy it.

It can also teach you to love different villagers since you might have to switch very often if the plague spreads quickly.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Aug 20, 2013)

... I was still thinking Pokemon when I saw the thread title.
Now if only I had a second copy of the game. D:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Keep saving, Fudgenuggets. You'll eventually have enough to buy a physical version.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

My second copy came in the mail, and I know what I'm doing.

What if the villager who had cough as a catchphrase decides to get a different one from someone? Also, do we have to do something special to plague villagers, like hammer them a million times or something? Or avoid them?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Hardly talk to plague villagers so they have low chances of moving out.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohhhh. Nuzlockes are too hardcore for me but this might be interesting. I don't really want to reset my town or buy a second game though so I'll just watch...


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

kinda thinking about resetting my pokemon game and trying a nuzlocke u_u
but ah your idea is pretty cool. heard the first one on tumblr, because it was a post flying around
im too scared to reset my town though because of a nuzlocke ):


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Pokemon Nuzlockes are a great place to start. Do one while you wait for X and Y. It will make the wait a little more bearable. 

Static is being stubborn and won't move out so I can start the Nuzlocke. Ugh.


----------



## Beary (Feb 7, 2014)

OMIGOD.
TOTALLY DOING THIS <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought I'd give this a little bump. I, as of now, am not doing a Nuzlocke but I am actually doing a challenge with a one year, no time traveling (oh no for me) and I have to fill the encyclopedia, house, museum, etc. as much as possible. 

But if anyone would like to try this out, just post!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 29, 2014)

I know another good one actually. Its harder I think.

1. You have a year
2. To fill everything in museum, including art.
3. The catalouge too. EVERYTHING.
4. Obtain all golden items. Including tools.
5. Get that little sad shop into TT Emporium.
6. Get all the bank items
7. Most of seasonal items.

DO NOT USE ANY CHEATS OR DUPLICATE.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 29, 2014)

This is cool, if I get a second town I will try it although transfer villagers I like into my main if they want to move lol!
Nice idea!


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jun 29, 2014)

Toraneko said:


> Ohhhh. Nuzlockes are too hardcore for me but this might be interesting. I don't really want to reset my town or buy a second game though so I'll just watch...


I agree! It sounds so nifty but I couldn't bare to part with my villagers <3 And I would get too sad if they all got the plague D=

As for the second challenge posted by CuteLuka, you can combine the two to make a super challenge =o


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2014)

extra challenge mode: when you get the island stop selling things at retail and only sale things that you get from the island  to Leila for bells c:


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 29, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jun 29, 2014)

So want to get a second copy now.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I know another good one actually. Its harder I think.
> 
> 1. You have a year
> 2. To fill everything in museum, including art.
> ...



I'm impressed by the Necro/ the time someone took to find this post 4 months ago, haha.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I know another good one actually. Its harder I think.
> 
> 1. You have a year
> 2. To fill everything in museum, including art.
> ...



I like this one better than the one in the original post. Getting the catalogue filled and all the bank items would be the most tricky I think


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I like this one better than the one in the original post. Getting the catalogue filled and all the bank items would be the most tricky I think



It would probably be impossible without forums like this


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 29, 2014)

This idea is gold! I love the idea of the 'plague' and resetting your town if all villagers catch it. I'd love to give it a try, but I'm working on my horror town and I've put too much work and effort into it to wreck it now. I'm also selling my second 3DS and New Leaf copy, so I can't use that either.

I'd rather just watch.


----------



## Momo15 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd love to participate, but I'm too far into completing my town and I don't have enough to get a second copy. I'll see what happens, though.


----------

